# iPad4 reçu ce jour FNAC



## stéphane83 (31 Octobre 2012)

Voila bonne nouvelle :
Message de la FNAC M'indiquant que ma commande est arrivée en magasin ce jour.
Je vous ferez un petit comparatif tout à l'heure


----------



## Gwen (31 Octobre 2012)

Cool. Tu dois être impatient.


----------



## stéphane83 (31 Octobre 2012)

Bon fausse joie ils les ont reçus mais ils les remettent le 2 date de la sortie
.
Je m'en doutais un peu...
Je suis juste curieux de comparer les performances car quoi qu'il en soit et malgré les avis qui divergent j'ai trouvé une forte poussée en puissance en passant du 4 au 4S.
J'ai juste eu la possibilité de vendre le précédent à un bon prix donc je ne vais pas me priver.
Par contre je garde précieusement mon beau iMac 27 2011 avec super drive


----------

